# What's your favorite grooming band?



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I ordered these from Cherrybrook, I really like them. They are light weight, but easy to wrap around a few times and don't break easily. Show Tech Latex Light Weight Top Knot Band


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I too would be interested in knowing this..............I need to order some new bands.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

mee too. Thanks


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love the Show Off Medium 5/16 Fine Weight bands. They come in either Yellow or Black. These bands are so lightweight yet very durable (I have yet to snap a band while stretching it around my fingers).


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cindy,
What size is the bag? It looks like a small bag. I use the yellow and or black bands from Show Off. I use a little heavier band when wrapping, but not the heavy wrapping bands, they bind the hair.
Tina


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jun 6 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786604


> Cindy,
> What size is the bag? It looks like a small bag. I use the yellow and or black bands from Show Off. I use a little heavier band when wrapping, but not the heavy wrapping bands, they bind the hair.
> Tina[/B]


The bag holds 100 bands


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the medium light weight from http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jun 6 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786608


> QUOTE (Tina @ Jun 6 2009, 05:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786604





> Cindy,
> What size is the bag? It looks like a small bag. I use the yellow and or black bands from Show Off. I use a little heavier band when wrapping, but not the heavy wrapping bands, they bind the hair.
> Tina[/B]


The bag holds 100 bands
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that IS a small bag! :huh: The Show Off bands I buy have I believe 1,000 bands (+ or -) and are the same price.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm going to order the show off bands


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I get my bands from 

Woodpecker's Dog Show Supplies 
821 Willow Court,
Fort Worth, TX 76179
(817) 232-3067 

http://www.woodpeckersdogsupply.com/

They are usually at dog shows. But you can order online or call your order in. I usually call my order in and I pay less shipping. I get the clear MMW 5/16" latex bands. You get 1000 for $12. They are great.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 6 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786667


> I get my bands from
> 
> Woodpecker's Dog Show Supplies
> 821 Willow Court,
> ...



looks like their website is being rebuilt so not everything is on it right now...oh and they have several colors and sizes


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 6 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786585


> I love the Show Off Medium 5/16 Fine Weight bands. They come in either Yellow or Black. These bands are so lightweight yet very durable (I have yet to snap a band while stretching it around my fingers).[/B]



This is what I have always used as well ....and a bag of 1000 lasts a LONG time! :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Lainee has small very light black ones...I always call to get them or get them when they vend. Otherwise Pawmarks light weight ones.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I use the yellows from www.showoffproducts.com. I also have the blacks but even though they are supposed to be the same as the yellows they aren't as fine. 

Cathy

[attachment=53600:Specialt..._resized.JPG]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I use the 5/16 light weight pink bands from show off too


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 6 2009, 04:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=786585


> I love the Show Off Medium 5/16 Fine Weight bands. They come in either Yellow or Black. These bands are so lightweight yet very durable (I have yet to snap a band while stretching it around my fingers).[/B]


I have been using these ones for a month now and I love them!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I just saw these ( I think they are the same) at the drug store under the Scunci brand. I got 500 in a package and they are very thin and says it won't pull out, tangle or damage hair. I will try one tomorrow on Maggie (Trixie's hair isn't long enough yet) and report back.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jun 12 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790169


> I just saw these ( I think they are the same) at the drug store under the Scunci brand. I got 500 in a package and they are very thin and says it won't pull out, tangle or damage hair. I will try one tomorrow on Maggie (Trixie's hair isn't long enough yet) and report back.[/B]



I wrap these 3 times round Izzy and it takes her 30 minutes to get it out of her hair. 

Leslie


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i live in ireland ,and have to take what i get :duh oh:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jun 12 2009, 10:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790179


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Jun 12 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790169





> I just saw these ( I think they are the same) at the drug store under the Scunci brand. I got 500 in a package and they are very thin and says it won't pull out, tangle or damage hair. I will try one tomorrow on Maggie (Trixie's hair isn't long enough yet) and report back.[/B]



I wrap these 3 times round Izzy and it takes her 30 minutes to get it out of her hair. 

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup! you are right, Maggie got it right out. darn!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey, I wound them around four times and they are still in!


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

I went to Walmart, in the baby hair accessories section, they have a pack of elastic bands for $2.50. It has 400 bands in 5 different colors, comes in a little 5 compartment storage box. I can wrap them around 4 times without any problem and they stay in all day. They are one time use only though because when I take them out at night, they are all stretched out! Also they don't grab the hair, they come out very easily.


----------

